
Report: Paid TV downloads and Apple TV a "dead end" - mattculbreth
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070514-forrester-paid-video-downloads-apple-tv-a-dead-end.html
======
floozyspeak
that report is such bs, forrester asks the wrong questions and gets the wrong
data

if you interview folks with a single serving mindset you're going to get
single servings result

future of tv/movie downloads is subscription based entertainment, the MMORPG's
do it and now its hollywood's turn

